# NEW TYPE of Fire Extinguisher



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

A very interesting product, much better than those bulky ones!

Media - Element Fire [URL=Extinguishershttps://elementfire.com]Extinguishershttps://elementfire.com › pages › media[/URL]


----------



## KS John (Aug 6, 2018)

Looks interesting, I wonder if they have a bulk order discount? Didn't see on on my quick view.


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

KS John said:


> Looks interesting, I wonder if they have a bulk order discount? Didn't see on on my quick view.


They probably have, I did a quick look online and the Company's website here in Canada has it listed at about $12 cheaper than Amazon. :wacko:


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

KS John said:


> Looks interesting, I wonder if they have a bulk order discount? Didn't see on on my quick view.


They didn't have a discount on a quantity of 50, didn't go to the final payment page.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Aren’t those purple k extinguishers potassium based too?


----------



## U Lazy V Ranch (Nov 30, 2020)

Quite a few of my airplane customers carry them in their airplanes. Nice and compact and better than the alternative.

John


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Expensive though


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

carcajou said:


> Expensive though


That's what I thought at 1st, but when one considers that the charge doesn't degrade, there is no need for inspections and it sprays for a lot longer perhaps the $ difference is not that much.


----------



## dvcochran (Oct 1, 2017)

An ABC extinguisher like the red one in the video does not work very well on a grass fire (like on a baler). Do these work better?


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

dvcochran said:


> An ABC extinguisher like the red one in the video does not work very well on a grass fire (like on a baler). Do these work better?


On their website it says that it's also good on wood and garbage, so I'd imagine that it would be good for grass as well.


----------

